# Layout 8 x 10.5 ' O guage - Thought and other ideas?



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

OK, this is it... I have grown it a little from the 8x8.5 by adding a few bridges to the layout so I can go under and address any de railing issues etc.

The outer main is 0-72 with a long passing and then two - 036 ovals each with a few switches inside each one. All Fastrack.

My initial idea was to leave everything all one level ( easy ), but I have been given free enough 2" rigid foam to cover the entire train table twice over ( find a friend who works in construction  )

So, I am going to lay the whole table with 2" and then I think I may elevate the two switch yards the additional 2" to get away from all one level.

Any other thoughts or ideas?

Thank you
Bryan


----------



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

*The actual layout design*

I forgot to attach the design.

Bryan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not many folks can open an AnyRail file that has more than 50 segments in, that takes the paid version. I converted it to a graphic and I'll post it here.


----------



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you for that, I never took that into consideration.

Bryan


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Is there a meaning associated with the large gray blocks along the center? Are those the bridges you refer to?


----------



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

*Bridges.*

Yes, they will be the Lionel Silver Truss Bridges. 5 in total.

Yesterday afternoon we completed the building of the 4 table tops and set them up with the 18" gap between them. , LOTS of room and good reach also.

I have changed the switch yard slightly, I have deleted the two oval and concentrated on trying to make the lengths a little longer.

Now they remind me of an old school set of dragster header pipes 

Bryan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just a suggestion, I'd consider not making the two halves totally symmetrical, perhaps it would make the layout more interesting if there was more variety there.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Rookie,

Do you plan to run in "conventional" mode with "blocked" (power toggled) track sections?

TJ


----------



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

*Conventional Mode*

Yes I am going to run in conventional mode. I will not have any blocks for this setup as I have two CW-80's; one for each track.

I'll run a few drops for the outer main line to keep the power up as it it will probably suffer a little being so far away.

Why do you ask?

Bryan


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, it seemed like the "separate loop" setup would be condusive for conventional running. Why not add a few simple on/off power blocks, though? You could toggle either of the lower runs on the out loop for running, while you had other loco/cars sitting idle on the opposing run. Ditto for the inner left/right loops. With all of that track, I'd hate to see you not be able to have idle locos sitting on a side spur or passing track.

TJ


----------

